# Relocating Feral Pigeons



## lblischa (Oct 15, 2005)

Hello, 
I live in a townhouse community and have recently had two pigeons decide to spend time on my deck. They have ingenously figured out how to work as a team to eat out of my birdfeeder. Obviously I enjoy the pigeons. However, I recently discovered the bodies of 3 squirrels right on the edge of the small stand of trees behind my house. I suspect that someone in my neighborhood is trying to poison the pigeons and the squirrels were collateral damage. I really do not want to see the pigeons get hurt so I was wondering how to go about catching and relocating the pigeons to a friendlier environment. I would love to hear any good suggestions as to how to capture the pigeons together without hurting them and where they would most like to be relocated. Thanks for any input.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Have there been any 'incidents' involving pigeons previously? Is it possible that someone is actually after the squirrels - plenty of avid bird feeding folk dislike them - or that there is some kind of illness affecting them?

Anyway, as to where they might be relocated, it would need to be somewhere at a fair distance where there is an established flock which finds food. Else, they will just as likely return. 

You may simply dissuade them by ensuring that they cannot get food from your feeder. Depends on what feeding arrangements you have really. They would likely move on then.

Catching them, unless they are already confident enough to allow your close approach, is the tricky bit. 

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

Shows a quick n easily made trap from another post on the forum which, apparently, works for catching strays.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

I'm so sorry the squirrels died and that someone is trying to poison the pigeons. 

You are wise to want to relocate them.

Do you have any pigeon friendly areas, such as a park, or other area where the feral pigeons thrive and are fed?

Where do you live, maybe we can help relocate.

I know several people who have moved feral feeding location to avoid unsafe circumstances, by moving their feeding spot a few feet everyday. It can be done, but another safe area has to be located that is not to far away.


----------

